# What is this icon?



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

This icon appeared under the Lights icon on the left panel. 2020 Tesla MY with 2022.44.2. I can not find it listed in the manual.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

My guess is limited regenerative braking because the state of charge is greater than 90%.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> My guess is limited regenerative braking because the state of charge is greater than 90%.


It is limited regenerative braking (I see it regularly) due to the state of charge and/or cold temperatures.


----------



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

PiperPaul said:


> It is limited regenerative braking (I see it regularly) due to the state of charge and/or cold temperatures.


Thanks for the reply. SOC was about 75% but outside temperature was about 34 degrees F - so likely temperature. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

The icon does appear on this page in the manual with a description.


----------



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

Kizzy said:


> The icon does appear on this page in the manual with a description.


Thanks so much for the link. I looked in a saved .pdf of the manual that I guess was too old. My error!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Its a fairly new icon change...



















Tesla Debuts New Icon to Possibly Show Regen Blended Braking - TeslaNorth.com


Image credit: Tesla Girl (@somi_teslagirl) Tesla looks to have introduced a new status bar icon with its 2022.40.1 software update, for users in Canada. According to an image shared by Tesla Girl (@somi_teslagirl) on Wednesday evening, she asks followers what the new icon shown above represents...




teslanorth.com


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Its a fairly new icon change...
> 
> View attachment 45997
> 
> ...


It also responds when touched with an explanation popup at the bottom of the screen.

As for the comment about brakes being applied: that's a choice you can make.


----------



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

NJturtlePower said:


> Its a fairly new icon change...
> 
> View attachment 45997
> 
> ...


Thanks - that helps. It turns out that I did not have 'Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited.' enabled and I did get that indicator. I have now enabled 'Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited.'.


----------

